# MY17 Skoda Superb SE Technology



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Took delivery of my new Skoda Superb Hatchback this morning....Typically the weather is shocking.

Specification:
SE Technology
Pacific Blue
Leather & alacantara interior
18" modus alloys
Bi-xenon headlights




Now just for some decent weather to get it decontaminated and looking sweet.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Nice - have had the precious Superb estate L&K edition for 2.5 years and love mine. Great cars and quite tempted by the new model as well.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks great, I like the new Skoda range, we have just taken delivery of 7 grey SE DSG estates for work, I really like them and think we spoil the engineers.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks a nice car fella


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking at one of these as a company car.....you get an awful lot for your money....


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Looking at one of these as a company car.....you get an awful lot for your money....


You do indeed. Mines a company car as well. Tax isn't too bad and they've got bags of space & toys.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, definitely come a long way this past ten years, nice motor.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome. Great car. I know your going to love it. 
The space in them is amazing, even over the Mk2. 
Cleaning the rear glass means climbing into the boot though. Which always draws funny looks from passers by. 

We've an SE L Exec in Petrol Blue Metallic, came with the same alloys, it wasn't meant to but it was a pleasant error.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Mate has just got the Scout 4x4 version (pre facelift 2017my) on lease, £27k with the options and on delivery he found it doesn't even have a CD player fitted?????? just SD slots


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I was talking to a bloke I used to work with and he said he'd ordered a new car and that didn't have a cd player in it. Oh how times have changed. 
Liking the new bus.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The inside is really impressive there - pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm over the moon with it!

Pre-wash: Serious Performance Citrus


Wash: Bilt Hamber Auto Wash by 2bm
Dried: Sonus waffle weave towel

All door shuts wiped down etc...






All set for claying, sealing and waxing tomorrow.....Wife permitting.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice car - will seriously consider one next year when mine is up for change - anyone who ignores them because of the badge is missing a trick


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

alfajim said:


> Yeah I was talking to a bloke I used to work with and he said he'd ordered a new car and that didn't have a cd player in it. Oh how times have changed.
> Liking the new bus.


My Mum has just got a new Octavia (had two Superbs before that but decided to downsize) and has the same situation. She tends to listen to a lot of audio books that she has on cd so now has an old portable CD player plugged into the aux port instead - works ok until she hits a big bump in the road !


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The CD player is standard on Superbs SE L Exec, Sportline and L&K which also have two SD slots as well as aux and USB. 
S, SE and SE Business/Technology have aux and USB and I believe an SD slot in the glove box. 
Bluetooth I believe is standard though out as well.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

svended said:


> The CD player is standard on Superbs SE L Exec, Sportline and L&K which also have two SD slots as well as aux and USB.
> S, SE and SE Business/Technology have aux and USB and I believe an SD slot in the glove box.
> Bluetooth I believe is standard though out as well.


Aye that would be correct. I tend to either stream or have all of my music on usb drives so a lack of cd player doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Getting some stuff together to make a start in a little while. Kids going to the park is apparently a higher priority than the car


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice looking car. I'm looking at a golf R estate but am concerned its not big enough four our family and dog! Looked at the Superb 4x4 280 sportline and I'm tempted but need to look at one and sit in it before I start thinking its a contender. My brother in law had an octavia and I know its basically a quality car with VW/Audi group parts but I hated the interior it felt cheap and plastic was horrid.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Many years ago people laughed at Skoda now they are a desirable motor really like the colour of this one all in all a very nice car.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice looking car. I'm looking at a golf R estate but am concerned its not big enough four our family and dog! Looked at the Superb 4x4 280 sportline and I'm tempted but need to look at one and sit in it before I start thinking its a contender. My brother in law had an octavia and I know its basically a quality car with VW/Audi group parts but I hated the interior it felt cheap and plastic was horrid.


Seriously go and look/drive one. I compared the Passat and superb before placing my order and it was a no brainier to go for the superb.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

306dean said:


> Seriously go and look/drive one. I compared the Passat and superb before placing my order and it was a no brainier to go for the superb.


I definitely will before ruling it in or out. I know they are good cars and hope I don't turn out to be a car snob! Might be a case of head says yes and heart says no?????? I just keep thinking about the horrible interior of my brother in laws!


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

Stepping outside to see swirlorama was not what i wanted.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

robby71 said:


> Mate has just got the Scout 4x4 version (pre facelift 2017my) on lease, £27k with the options and on delivery he found it doesn't even have a CD player fitted?????? just SD slots


I believe you have to pay extra for a CD player on a £50k+ XC90 as well



tmitch45 said:


> Nice looking car. I'm looking at a golf R estate but am concerned its not big enough four our family and dog! Looked at the Superb 4x4 280 sportline and I'm tempted but need to look at one and sit in it before I start thinking its a contender. My brother in law had an octavia and I know its basically a quality car with VW/Audi group parts but I hated the interior it felt cheap and plastic was horrid.


TBF though the older Skoda's had awful interior quality. We have a fleet of them as out of hours GP cars and its a shed.

However, they've been picking up in recent years and the new interiors are actually good quality.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Lots of plastic in the modern Skodas but the quality is pretty good , had our MK2 Superb for 6 years and 88k and it aged very well , interior still looked excellent when we sold it , but we had the Elegance with full leather


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

God knows why this has been moved from the project section....

Well it's rather swirly, ive not done any full correction just yet as I've not had the time.

Only managed to get the drivers side done before it got too warm.

Clayed: Slim's fine clay & dodo clay lube
Sealed: 2 coats of chemical guys blacklight by DA
Wax: ODK SiNuba

B Pillars Before:


Drivers door before:


B pillar after:


Drivers door after:


Drivers side After:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Keeping those B pillars nice can be a full time job! They mark very easily


----------

